# bushings vs bearings



## peacefrog (Sep 10, 2007)

What are the pros and cons of guide bushings vs bearing bits? Are there certain situations in which one is preferable to the other?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi peacefrog

I only think that comes to mind is the bearing mark that bearing put on the stock when you use them unlike the brass guides..
And just one more thing if you want to use one of the bigger bits you are stuck in way with using the bearing..or the router table fence to line it up..
They both have a place in using the bits 

==========



peacefrog said:


> What are the pros and cons of guide bushings vs bearing bits? Are there certain situations in which one is preferable to the other?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guide bushings when used with a plunge router and template guides are the safest method for most applications. Bearing guided bits are the common choice for edge treatments such as flush trimming or round overs since they require no template.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

peacefrog said:


> What are the pros and cons of guide bushings vs bearing bits? Are there certain situations in which one is preferable to the other?


Bob

From my experience there is more that can be achieved with the template guides in use. Especially if you have a fairly large guide 1-3/4" or 40mm for the following reasons

A greater number of cutters can be uses
The cutter can be seen during the operation (unless using large cutters)
There is less chance of the cutter overheating
The chuck will fit through the guide to give you greater depth control.

Tom


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

peacefrog said:


> . . .Are there certain situations in which one is preferable to the other?


I generally use the bearing when edging.
Normally I do this hand-held, Just because that is my preference.
I use a table when the piece is smaller than my router base -- 
Or when my router is already in the table and it's less trouble to use it there than to take it out 

For most non-edging work I just use edge guides and stop blocks or shop-made jigs. For most things I do running the plate of the router against these works fine.

I use guide bushings when I am using templates for detailed work like lettering or dovetails. If I did more detailed work where something other than straight lines and simple curves were needed -- or if I had to turn out multiple identical pieces - I would probably use the guide bushings and templates more often.

Just my .02 --- your mileage may vary


----------

